# Lucy at Miami Dade FL, needs help!



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there anyone that can help this one in Miami Florida? Her due out date is 5/22/12 and they are reporting she has a skin condition, demodex which is highly treatable, has a lot of fleas as well. 

I don't have any other info, there are no rescues or adoters, I verified wiht the shelter today at 8:18am.











*LUCY - ID#A1434998

*I am an unaltered female, white Maltese.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old

I have been at the shelter since May 16, 2012.

This information is 1 hour old. 

Although I am still in my stray holding period, I may be available for the Foster to Adopt Program. Cick here to learn more.

Help Miami-Dade Animal Services find a new loving home for me and more animals like me. Donate Now!
​For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1434998


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh god Deb! This poor baby. Anyone have contacts in FL??? I will post her on my FB page. Is there room at SCMR to take in this baby? I know you guys just took in the puppy mill pups. Will donations help to take her on?


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Lindsey, donations are always welcomed, but it's the space avaailable that is in need. I already have 11 at my home, and the other FL foster mom is full as well. I am in hopes another rescue will help her. I am crossposting and double checking....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I could help with the space issue! And I will continue to donate to SCMR so SCMR can continue to help animals in needed! Keep me posted Deb. Please feel free to me email if I can help.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG what happened to this little one?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> OMG what happened to this little one?


Some jerk (I have other choice of words) didn't take care of this poor little girl!! Sorry I don't mean to sound rude it just makes me so mad! :angry: People just throw the greatest love they will ever feel or have away like their trash.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Michelle, she is a stray is all we know, she has a skin condition, and I think her "eye gunk" has really built up making her look even worse. The shelter says she has fleas, so she may be allergic to them as well.

Thanks Lindsay, if I had the space I would take even more in, but I guess God knows my limits and is keeping me from becoming a horder. I truly can understand how that can happen! Wanting to help, it gets out of control......

There is a post on facebook that someone is saying their rescue will get her, will see if they do.....gosh, it's stressfull, isn't it????

And the donations are so welcomed. I am working on our totals for the pm rescues now, I think we managed to get enough to cover most of the basic expenses! thanks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

carley said:


> Michelle, she is a stray is all we know, she has a skin condition, and I think her "eye gunk" has really built up making her look even worse. The shelter says she has fleas, so she may be allergic to them as well.
> 
> Thanks Lindsay, if I had the space I would take even more in, but I guess God knows my limits and is keeping me from becoming a horder. I truly can understand how that can happen! Wanting to help, it gets out of control......
> 
> ...


Glad to hear a potential rescue will take her in. Keep me posted on that. And it is stressful but so rewarding to hear these babies are saved and eventually adopted to a family who give them the love and support they so deserve!! Thanks Deb for posting and rescuing pups. 

I'm glad the donations will cover the basic expenses. I will make another donation to try an help a bit more!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, this is killing me. The same name as my Lucy and the same circumstances. And I'm so far away. Please keep us posted. She will be beautiful when she's given a chance.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would take that precious one in a minute. God, this makes me sick.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am working on a foster for this girl. I hope it all works out.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am working on a foster for this girl. I hope it all works out.


 
Are you with AMA? I know that Lexi and Cecilia offered to foster, but a rescue needs to commit, SCMR is not registered with MDAS to pull, we have to rely on other rescues that are, and is why I have been posting for this one.....


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

OMG, please tell me somebody is taking her.....poor poor angel:smcry::smcry:.
This is HORRIBLE. 
Do you think the shelter gave her an anti-flea bath? It's been 3 days and they were still saying she is full of fleas...I thought they bathed the animals in a condition like this.

Please let me know, how I can contribute to SCMR.
Would love to help...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes Debi, Just spoke with Lexi and she is working on getting her pulled and AMA Rescue will take this on. Nice talking to you. Edie


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Charlie'sMom said:


> OMG, please tell me somebody is taking her.....poor poor angel:smcry::smcry:.
> This is HORRIBLE.
> Do you think the shelter gave her an anti-flea bath? It's been 3 days and they were still saying she is full of fleas...I thought they bathed the animals in a condition like this.
> 
> ...


I doubt they have done much for Lucy, to be honest. It would be a guess as to what they are thinking, the cost of the product the lack of help to administer, or give baths, etc....

AMA is working to take Lucy, am so very grateful! I'm sure they can use donations as well!

If you would like to still contribute to SCMR you can go to our website, scmradoption.com 

Whew, what a day!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Yes Debi, Just spoke with Lexi and she is working on getting her pulled and AMA Rescue will take this on. Nice talking to you. Edie


great talking to you to! thanks for wanting to help Lucy!!

I see on the MDAS duscussion group that a group is getting her that is on the west coast of florida? 

As long as she is safe is all that matters!

There are several checking to make sure she is safe and that there isn't another one that could slip thru the cracks. This got a bit confusing....

Will post when I find out for sure..........so am NOT ruling out the possiblity of her still needing us.

So glad AMA was willing to help, thanks again!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Edie and Debi for working on this poor girl! I'm hopeful that a rescue will get her and give her the grooming and love she so deserves. If I can help, please let me know. 

When I see animals in this shape that are in a shelter, it does make me think "why these places are shelters if they don't want to provide the basic care these animals!"

Thanks again everyone for all your efforts!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

carley said:


> Is there anyone that can help this one in Miami Florida? Her due out date is 5/22/12 and they are reporting she has a skin condition, demodex which is highly treatable, has a lot of fleas as well.
> 
> I don't have any other info, there are no rescues or adoters, I verified wiht the shelter today at 8:18am.
> 
> ...


 










I thought I would post another picture of Lucy for future reference, the previous picture was linked to petharbor.com, when they are taken offline all links go. so just wanted to keep Lucy where we could see her! 

So glad she is safe


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Deb! I was hopeful a rescue got her when the pic was gone. Is there any update on a rescue pulling her?


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

lmillette said:


> Thanks Deb! I was hopeful a rescue got her when the pic was gone. Is there any update on a rescue pulling her?


 
I have it confirmed from a trusted source that Lucy is safe and is being well cared for. I asked for "after" pictures if possible, and will share should I get them. The foster home she is in has helped SCMR with many rescues from MDAS, so I know her to be an awesome caregiver!

So we can finally exhaile!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific news. I never got to see her picture the first time. So glad she'll get some love and care. :wub:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a new picture of Lucy but can't upload it, don't understand.......any suggestions?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> I have a new picture of Lucy but can't upload it, don't understand.......any suggestions?



Can you upload it to Photobucket (it's free). Then just copy the image code (it will be in a box with four codes and it's the last one) and past it into a reply here and it should work perfectly.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay!!! Debi that is such wonderful news!!! Thank you so much for working on this and keeping us posted!! After pics would be wonderful!! She is going to be such a beauty! 

Sue, you can see Lucy's pic on my FB page.

It has been a busy weekend in the rescue circuit!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will contact Maggie Rodriguez (luvmyfurbabies) and see if she can get her. Maggie is doing rescue now and she lives in Miami.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Debi, 
I am just seeing this one. Poor lost soul. thank goodness someone can help him. Your are in my thoughts. :innocent:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the new pictures of Lucy, hope they are not to big, can't seem to figure out how to reduce the size here on SM....

One picture is of her, and the other is a close up of her skin, she has a lot of nasty skin.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh this poor baby! Do you think her skin will get better and make a full recovery? It was probably the fleas, right? I'm glad she is in good hands though.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Her foster mom says her skin is in really bad shape, it is probably much more than fleas, that aren't helping. Time will tell if she will be okay, she will be getting treated by a vet so hopefully she will be getting better soon, she has a long recovery ahead of her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope it improves for the little girl. If you get any updates could you keep me posted either here or via email? Thanks Debi!


----------



## lmessianu (May 29, 2012)

Is she still up for adoption? I have gone on the shelter's website and cant find her. I would love to commit and adopt her. I have two other maltese that are 3 and 4 years old and would love a new sibling. anyone have any info on lucy?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

lmessianu said:


> Is she still up for adoption? I have gone on the shelter's website and cant find her. I would love to commit and adopt her. I have two other maltese that are 3 and 4 years old and would love a new sibling. anyone have any info on lucy?


PM Carley (Deb) she posted in this thread. I will also email her and let her know someone is interested on SM. That is very kind of you to want to adopt this sweet girl.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

It looks like there are 2 other female maltese/mixes there as well as Lucy. I didn't see Lucy. I saw Betsy and Snow.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

lmessianu said:


> Is she still up for adoption? I have gone on the shelter's website and cant find her. I would love to commit and adopt her. I have two other maltese that are 3 and 4 years old and would love a new sibling. anyone have any info on lucy?


 
I will email the volunteer that pulled her to see if they know, I do know that she was moved to a rescue about a week later. I tried to do a search on petfinder.com, but didn't see her. I thought she went to Underdog Rescue.

But as soon as I hear back, I will let you know. Thank you for your interest in her!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

okay, I have been in touch with the foster mom, she said to go to www.underdogadopt.com, and fill out an application. I guess they just don't have her online as available, perhaps until her skin contition is better, not sure, but give it a shot and see what they say!!


----------

